# Snow Sweeper



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The ORERy crews have completed kitbashing of a snow sweeper. 









Details here:
1stclass.mylargescale.com/ohioriverrailway/model/X8.htm


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice sweeper!!! Good use for a Bachmann combi. I'd like one for my RR so I wouldn't have to sweep by hand with a paint brush and Swiffer.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Beautiful job! Great use of the endless supply of Bachmann cars to part out! You might want to build a canvas curtain that covered the broom to keep the debris from flying all over. 

Again as usual as great job. 

Ted.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great!  We are still waiting on some snow so we can run our snow plow.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif May need to borrow a snow maker from a ski lodge.  

Anyhow.....fantastic looking piece of machinery.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Another nice electric model Rick , sure could use it here this morning to sweep this snow off .


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice piece of engineering!! Which way does the brush turn and sweep? Does it sweep it forward or underneath? I suppose that it works great for a lite fluffy snow.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, it sweeps forward, (up and out) just like the real ones did. Might have some snow by Saturday, the batteries are all charged and ready to go. 
Ted, I did think about a canvas shroud, but I want to run some test trips with it first. If I have enough snow and hands, I'll take a short movie clip and link it to the web site.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great  job Rick!  That is a very neat model. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a short update here. Finally got a successful test run in. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEUO6pL44Pk 

is the link to the movie.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Great video! Looks Awesome! 

Ted.


----------

